# Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen (Hilfe)



## PrimeK. (13. Dez 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist jemand hier im gut vertraut mit Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen, dass er mir bei den Hausaufgaben helfen kann . Es ist nur einmalig, weil ich dieses mal 3 Theorie Aufgaben bekommen habe , die ich nicht lösen kann.
MfG
Alex
PS: Wenn Ihr wollt , kann ich auch etwas zahlen.


----------

